# έναρξη επαγγέλματος, έναρξη άσκησης επαγγέλματος



## Baltazar (Jun 17, 2011)

Γεια σας!

Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος να μου πει πώς λέμε στα αγγλικά την 

*έναρξη άσκησης επαγγέλματος*;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2011)

Να υποβάλω προς το παρόν το *commencement of occupation*.


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2011)

Από το http://www.opengov.gr/minlab/?p=1833

Στην ασφάλιση του Τομέα Σύνταξης και Ασφάλισης Υγειονομικών, του Ενιαίου Ταμείου Ανεξάρτητα Απασχολούμενων (ΕΤΑΑ), δύνανται να υπαχθούν:
α) Οι πτυχιούχοι υγειονομικοί που έχουν άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος και είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στον οικείο υγειονομικό σύλλογο, όπου αυτό απαιτείται, *πριν την έναρξη άσκησης του επαγγέλματος* ή άλλης δραστηριότητας για την οποία ασφαλίζονται υποχρεωτικά στο ΕΤΑΑ- ΤΣΑΥ


... before they start to practise professionally ...
... before they commence professional practice ...
...before commencing professional practice ...
...before commencement of their professional practice ...


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 17, 2011)

How about: "commencement of business"


----------

